# Conesville Coal Lands Grouse Report



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

had another great day in the woods, this time flushing one grouse (missed) and saw 10 more turkeys!

photos here!
http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=5323


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Off of twp 141? or c7 looks familiar but so do most high walls down there

See any deer?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i saw TONS of sign... deer crap EVERYWHERE. but i did not see any deer myself, although 3 pups running through the woods could have prevented that.

mostly off 123 & 7


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

those pics got me wanting to hit the woods..lol thanks for sharing


----------

